# can't find a Pottasium Hydroxide liquid laundry soap recipe



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2010)

Help, I have looked through all my reference material, and have searched on here but all I am getting is rebatching recipes.  I tried a recipe using Sodium Hydroxide from one of my reference books and it was an unmitigated disaster.  Can someone puhlease point me towards a from scratch liquid laundry soap recipe.
Thanks. :cry:


----------



## carebear (Apr 13, 2010)

i've never seen one, but you can just make a coconut oil or lard soap using the KOH info on summer bee meadow's site.

i've only used NaOH soaps to make laundry soap - it's not a disaster, but is often referred to as laundry snot LOL.  but I don't really care one way or the other about the texture or consistency of laundry soap!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Carebear,
Know what, I'm just going to say screw it and throw caution to the wind.  Using my Soapmaker software I am going to alter the Lye batch I made, Insert KOH and hot process it like any other liquid soap and see what I get.  Maybe the fire department, maybe soap, either way it's a result...lol


----------



## Muzhik (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: can't find a Pottasium Hydroxide liquid laundry soap rec*



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Help, I have looked through all my reference material, and have searched on here but all I am getting is rebatching recipes.  I tried a recipe using Sodium Hydroxide from one of my reference books and it was an unmitigated disaster.  Can someone puhlease point me towards a from scratch liquid laundry soap recipe.
> Thanks. :cry:



Try going to Silver Firs Farm.  There's a "Liquid 'Castile' Soap Tutorial" there.  Here's the URL:

http://silverfirsfarm.wordpress.com/2010/01/22/liquid-castile-soap-tutorial/

The instructions are clear and the soap works well.  I screwed up my first batch (memo to self: never work on soap without first apply coffee to self) so now I'm looking for a way to thicken the result using materials I have laying around the house.


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Thanks Carebear,
> Know what, I'm just going to say screw it and throw caution to the wind.  Using my Soapmaker software I am going to alter the Lye batch I made, Insert KOH and hot process it like any other liquid soap and see what I get.  Maybe the fire department, maybe soap, either way it's a result...lol



Well...?????


----------



## dubnica (Aug 15, 2010)

Did you get clear soap?  I used recipe from MMS website but my soap is not clear.  Their recipe is CP so now I am putting my soap in the crockpot hoping to get that translucent stage and get clear soap.  Ugh...why is liquid soap so hard?


----------



## Muzhik (Aug 16, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Did you get clear soap?  I used recipe from MMS website but my soap is not clear.  Their recipe is CP so now I am putting my soap in the crockpot hoping to get that translucent stage and get clear soap.  Ugh...why is liquid soap so hard?



Well, it ISN'T hard.  You use KOH to get liquid soap, and NaOH to get hard soap ...
...
... oh, I see ...

Well, think of it like raising kids.  MAKING kids is easy, RAISING them is hard.  The advantage with soap making is that if your soaps don't work out you can still grind them up, melt them down, and use them for laundry.

(If you grind up your kids, I don't want to hear about it...)


----------



## dubnica (Aug 16, 2010)

I did use KOH but that did not produce clear soap like you can buy at store.  I guess I will just have to put some coloring to it and some good FO to make it more appealing.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: can't find a Pottasium Hydroxide liquid laundry soap rec*



			
				Muzhik said:
			
		

> (memo to self: never work on soap without first apply coffee to self)




LMAO    Requires coffee to function properly.


----------



## madpiano (Sep 9, 2010)

why is there such an obsession with liquid soap being clear? It's just adding a worry you don't need? I know there is a book on liquid soap (I have it) and it is obsessed by producing clear soap, but it's written by the same woman that makes clear CP soap, so I didn't give that too much thought. If you go in the supermarket to buy handwash, which one do you buy? The funky coloured, chemical looking clear stuff that is aimed at kids or the creamy, moisturizing stuff aimed at adults? I know that I used to buy the creamy stuff. Not the clear. 

http://www.boots.com/en/Carex-Sensitive-Hand-Wash-250ml_11788/ - Carex Sensitive

http://www.boots.com/en/Naked-Nourish-me-Orange-honey-Hand-body-Lotion-250ml_30139/ - Nourishing Handwash


----------

